# Motorcyle Rack on Hymer Exsis



## HODGE (Jan 2, 2007)

We have a 2007 Hymer Exsis 2.8 on "old" Ducato , now fitted with a tow bar ( thank you all for advice on this !!!).

Am now thinking of investing £595 to buy an Easy Lifter ( or similar ?) to carry mine and my wife s motorcycles ,NOT AT SAME TIME OF COURSE

Assume the hydraulic one is easier to load and use ?

The bikes weigh 122 kg ( Yamaha Trailie) and 188 kg ( BMW 650 ); respectively

Incidentally , a trailer is not really an option for us

Any tips or advice much appreciated before committing ourselves

Many thanks HODGE
Mark and Denise Hodgkinson


----------



## 103356 (Mar 11, 2007)

The hydraulic Easylifter lowers down to ground level for loading and unloading and therefore does make life easier than riding (or pushing) a bike up a short ramp. However, while the lighter bike is fine for such a rack, I tried carrying a Suzuki 400, which is only slightly heavier than your BMW650. The main problem is wheelbase as well as weight. I fitted an additional curved tip to one end of the Easylifter to allow me to lock the front wheel to the platform, otherwise the wheels were very close to both front and back edge. However, even on the back of the RV, which has a very high load capability, I felt it was just a bit too heavy for the carrier, even though it's under the stated limit of 200kg. The smaller bike would be fine as I have carryed a smaller scooter on the Easylifter with no problem at all, on my F150 pickup truck, but had we stuck with the Suzuki we would have had to invest in a motorcycle trailer. I strongly suggest you measure the wheelbase of the BMW, as the platform of the Easylifter is only 68". I think the 650's wheelbase is about 60" in which case you should be OK. 

We have since decided to go down the TOAD route for the RV, rather than carry a heavy scooter or bike on the towbar. In fact if anyone is interested, I wiill be advertising my hydraulic Easylifter on the site as soon as I get back off holiday in mid-August, for £399. PM me if any interest (can deliver Dorset or nearby, but it's heavy for carriage)


----------



## bobandjane (Dec 29, 2007)

Hi Mark I would make sure you do your home work before buying one. We have a kontiki and our scooter rack was a Light one and with our scooter on, we were just legal as long as we never had any water on board, our scooter was only 106 kg so see how much weight you can take and how much is going to go on the rear axle. It might be best to try and borrow one and go to the weigh bridge, its easy to over load. Good Luck. bob.


----------



## HODGE (Jan 2, 2007)

*Motorcycle rack on Hymer Exsis*

Thanks to Chrisdy and bobandjane , fast , concise information.

I had guessed that the trail bike ( 53 in wheel base and 122 kg wet) would be OK ........ however the 61 in wheelbase BM ( very close guess Chrisdy !!) may prove to be a none starter?

A weight check , as suggested ; is imminent I think.

However as a trip is booked we have to be quick as the bike rack we have modified ( yes I know we should have just bought a hydraulic Easylifter) has proved to be a waste of time and welding wire , and paint!!!

Thanks again for the the most useful MH site

HODGE
Mark and Denise Hodgkinson


----------



## bendog (Apr 15, 2008)

We have a old style exsis and in the handbook , towbar download limit is 75 kilos and as the easyliffter fits on the tow ball you would be way over this.


----------

